# What steps can one take to guarantee sales?



## SampleTees (Jul 12, 2009)

I wanted to discuss something that I think many will find useful. I know that there are several people out in the T-Shirt industry who have great designs, excellent websites and sales are mediocre. I want to pose this question to those who make a living by selling t-shirts. What have you done that you think contributed to your success directly. Please feel free to discuss any marketing ideas that have helped you that you care to share. From Pay Per Click, to Press Releases for your company, to building your team. Please let the forum know what you feel has contributed to your success directly. You do not have to give us your hidden secrets that set you apart from the rest of the industry, just a little guidance.

Best Regards


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

a lot of companies are doing poorly because of the recession. but, there are still sites out there (like Threadless) that have a guaranteed business model. as long as you're not selling garbage and doing some advertising you should get sales.


----------



## ReThink Clothing (Jan 15, 2008)

You can't guarantee sales , business is full of Risk. You can do everything right and not get sales. You can do everything wrong and get them . Look at the companies who do sell and cue off of their best practices.


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm a printer not a sales person. But one of my customers (my biggest customer) will go to trade shows for retailers. This is where retail buyers go to find new products and styles. There are several types of these shows, from very large to small. Look them up on the internet you'll be surprised. By the way he sells almost 1 million garments per year.


----------



## SampleTees (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with the tradeshow aspect. That is almost something that is required to hit the platnum sales mark. Thanks for the advice. 

Keep it coming.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Most of my traffic is from blogs that write about me. I am now getting traffic from google by doing good old fashion SEO.


----------



## Random Obj (Jan 11, 2009)

Blogs, blogs, blogs!! Blogs which will feature your tees will boost your sales. And depending on the popularity of the blog, the more potential customers it reaches.


----------



## puncha (Jul 25, 2009)

I do SEO which give me more customers.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Let me answer this again. I didn't spend very long last time answering this.

I haven't done pay per click or any advertising besides good old fashion word of mouth. Get to know the bloggers show them that you are a good person and make a great product, value that relationship and reward them for helping you. Work on your SEO, get your niche market to go to your site. Be where your customer is. Go to craft shows, and events in your niche.


----------

